# 1956 schwinn corvette



## bpiggy1958 (Apr 11, 2014)

i am putting back together my 56 schwinn corvette after painting it and i cant remember what and what order of the parts that go on top of the front forksright after the bearings


----------



## jpromo (Apr 11, 2014)

Should be bearing race, rack, washer, nut.. now that I think about it, I don't believe mine has a washer, but it's integrated into the rack bracket.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 11, 2014)

No keyed washer is used if there's a front rack. If no rack then use the washer.


----------

